# Utah Pow Trip



## surfinwind (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Everyone! 

There are three of us heading to Utah mid Feb for 4days! Please recommend good places to stay for the nights, maybe not too far from the places to ride lol. Looking for something that has bare minimum, low cost but clean. 

Also, if there are special places to ride, that we should def. check out, please chime in too 

Have a fun riding season all!

P.S. Going to Park City fosho!!!


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

The search button will not bite you...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! Pow? Good luck with that... no hope in sight yet.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

skip park city, its not worth the 100 lift tickets, brighton was my favorite.

SLC doesn't have much snow this year, so unless it dumps between now and Feb you might want to reconsider locations for your "pow" trip.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

HA! This was taken Saturday. You can see dirt in the photo on the South and West facing stuff SMH


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Going to park city? 

Bring your mountain bike


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> Going on a ski trip?
> 
> Bring your mountain bike


What you meant to say...


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Hopefully we'll have some legit storms before then, so at a minimum, we should at least have a decent base by then.

Like others, I'd suggest skipping PC. Its terrain is nothing special and it has a real touristy vibe there. IF we do get some good storms, I'd suggest Snowbird and Brighton as the two places to hit. The bird does get tracked out pretty quickly on pow days though. I'd also suggest The Canyons, but I definitely am in the minority in regards to going there. 9990 is tons of fun though, so that's why I'd consider it if your coming out. Powder Mountain up north is supported to be amazing, but sadly, I have yet to have the opportunity to ride there.


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm heading out next week 1-15 to 1-22 wish I could move that trip out another month lol.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd seriously consider eating the $150 change fee and changing the dates of your trip or chasing snow storms.


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any recomendations for car rentals. We would need a car for a week starting on 1-15. Trying to find a AWD car, but had no luck.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> I'd seriously consider eating the $150 change fee and changing the dates of your trip or chasing snow storms.


What he said. 


As for cars, I use Carrentals.com. You shouldn't really need an AWD. Ive gone up with regular FWD and been fine. If you're going to BCC (Brighton/Solitude) or LCC (Snowbird) the roads will be fine until you get to the canyon entrance. A 10 minute car ride up the canyon road will have you to the base of the resort. If they have some crazy storm, then they'll probably be in interlodge untill avalanche concerns are over....you can't be on the hill anyways. If for some reason your car can't get up the canyon (i've had 1-2 foot snowfalls and still been able to drive to the resort) they do have a park and ride at the base of the canyon. AWD isn't necessary.

Also, check out utahstate.com for some decent deals. It worked for me, last year.

As for where to go. Brighton, Solitude, and Snowbird will do just fine for you. You could go up to Powder Mountain or Snowbasin, but the drive is a bit of a pain compared to the other three. Canyons are fine, but just out of the way and not necessary. The only good thing about Park City is the Party.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree with eating the change fee.... Not one single person that lives here has been on the mtn in a week. My son hasn't gone since Monday and h really coul care less about snow conditions..... Problem is it's solid ice by 1100 once the courdaroy is flat. Then you have the frozen dirt and roots sticking out all over the trail.....


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I agree with eating the change fee.... Not one single person that lives here has been on the mtn in a week. My son hasn't gone since Monday and h really coul care less about snow conditions..... Problem is it's solid ice by 1100 once the courdaroy is flat. Then you have the frozen dirt and roots sticking out all over the trail.....


Are you talking about Utah or CO?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Colorado.... From what I hear Utah is no different......


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I talked to my buddy about moving our trip out further in the month, but he said everything is final. The flight and hotel was fairly cheap it only came out to $300.00 total.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

boardallday_ said:


> Yea I talked to my buddy about moving our trip out further in the month, but he said everything is final. The flight and hotel was fairly cheap it only came out to $300.00 total.


he dunn goof'd

Daily Operations Reporting

VS

Mt Baker Ski Area :: Snow Report


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nothing is final until you've used the service. The resorts are all losing tons of money and they have probably instructed their phone serfs to not give any refunds out to anyone.

Its your money and your vacation. Do what it takes. I flew in to SLC yesterday and the mountains are ridiculously bereft of snow. You will not enjoy your trip unless they get a 2+ ft dump. Even then, the good snow won't last long because daily highs are well above freezing .

If you do go, plan on spending 90% of your time in the terrain park...which makes no sense because you can do that for cheaper on the east coast.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

With the current jetstream pattern changes there's a good chance we'll have plenty of snow(4-7+ This weekend) by Mid Feb then but stay away from Park City all they get is the left overs from the front side of the Wasatch. I would find a cheap hotel or something on craigslist to rent in the Cotton Wood Heights, Sandy or Midvale areas.


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Flying into SLC late sunday night any suggestions where to go? Buddy and I where thinking of going to Brighton monday and hitting Snowbird midweek.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

^ Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:

How long are you staying? We are supposedly starting to get some snow starting Sundayish


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

I fly back the 22. I've been waiting all season to try my new set up.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

We rented a full size truck from here .ruggedrental.com/home 100 bucks a day but we had 6 people


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm meeting my dad in Park City from Feb28-Feb3... Loved the canyons when I was there a few years ago but I was used to shitty midwestern riding for the most part :laugh: ..my dad only skis once a year now and its out there and he loves deer valley, so im probably not gonna be able to venture out much further. What's the best place to ride in the park city area? Also, anyone think there will be snow by then?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Uh, if you want snow, park city is the last place you want to be. Brighton/Solitude/Snowbird are only a mile or two away (30-45 min drive) but have significantly more snow, which happens to be not so much this year. But will be a lot better than ANYWHERE in pc.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

2-4 feet over the next 10 days with lots more to follow, your gonna be good wherever you go by the end of Feb.

Still say the cottonwoods and Ogden resorts are your best bet


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Uh, if you want snow, park city is the last place you want to be. Brighton/Solitude/Snowbird are only a mile or two away (30-45 min drive) but have significantly more snow, which happens to be not so much this year. But will be a lot better than ANYWHERE in pc.


Cool, thanks for the info. I'll see if he can let go of this Deer Valley thing in search of better snow..


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You know you can't snowboard at Deer Valley right?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> 2-4 feet over the next 10 days with lots more to follow, your gonna be good wherever you go by the end of Feb.
> 
> Still say the cottonwoods and Ogden resorts are your best bet


where did you get that forecast? Even this Wed forecast calls for snow, but no accumulation.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sick-Pow said:


> where did you get that forecast? Even this Wed forecast calls for snow, but no accumulation.


Park City 6 Day Snow Forecast & Skiing Weather for 3047 m not 2-4 feet, but its snow


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is where he got it at. 

Wasatch Snow Forecast

This doesn't really apply to you sick-pow since you don't live in the Wasatch :dunno:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> where did you get that forecast? Even this Wed forecast calls for snow, but no accumulation.


Their saying 4-8 feet possible by the end of the month

Wasatch Snow Forecast


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys wanted to let you know I made it out to SlC. Yesterday was the first day on the slopes conditions weren't bad cold as Hell. Today were hitting up Solitude today then the Bird Weds.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

boardallday_ said:


> Hey guys wanted to let you know I made it out to SlC. Yesterday was the first day on the slopes conditions weren't bad cold as Hell. Today were hitting up Solitude today then the Bird Weds.



Huge storm rolling in Wednesday night-next Tuesday you going to be around for that?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Huge storm rolling in Wednesday night-next Tuesday you going to be around for that?


I am coming to utah first week of February, staying in park city but will drive anywhere.

Looks like things are getting a little better.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I am coming to utah first week of February, staying in park city but will drive anywhere.
> 
> Looks like things are getting a little better.


I'd say so, their predicting 5+ feet of new snow by next Monday with more big storm systems on the horizon. At this point it could snow all the way through the first week of Feb, either way resort conditions should be very very good for you.

backcountry is gonna be a avalanche death trap though so bare careful


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Huge storm rolling in Wednesday night-next Tuesday you going to be around for that?


I'll be here till Sunday. Last day of boarding will be Saturday. The trails here at solitude are fun I like eagle ridge alot and the trays that branch off. There is no wait for lift lines so much better than thr east coast. We were thinking snowbasin weds then the bird thurs what so u think. I'm really looking forward to Mineral Basin


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry for the grammar I'm typing on a iPhone


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm arriving in Utah on Friday and staying till Tuesday.

SO PUMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll be at Snowbird and Solitude.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

boardallday_ said:


> I'll be here till Sunday. Last day of boarding will be Saturday. The trails here at solitude are fun I like eagle ridge alot and the trays that branch off. There is no wait for lift lines so much better than thr east coast. We were thinking snowbasin weds then the bird thurs what so u think. I'm really looking forward to Mineral Basin


Well I would make it a point to ride Thur\Fri\Sat at all costs it's gonna be nuts out there, drive safe.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

boardallday_ said:


> I'll be here till Sunday. Last day of boarding will be Saturday. The trails here at solitude are fun I like eagle ridge alot and the trays that branch off. There is no wait for lift lines so much better than thr east coast. We were thinking snowbasin weds then the bird thurs what so u think. I'm really looking forward to Mineral Basin


If you have the flexibility and the 5:00 flight back here, I'd suggest riding on Sunday. It'll be silly and you can surely get four or five hours in and still make the flight. I've left the mtn at 2:30, driven to the airport, dropped-off the car, and made my flight (albeit still in my ski pants) but have also changed in the 7-11 Parking Lot at the base of the Canyons. 

You'll have to play it by ear. If they get two-three feet of snow wednesday into thursday, there'll be a lot of things closed (including the roads and possibly the lodge) due to avy concerns. You may need to wait till Friday for the Bird, but who knows. When you go to Basin on Wednesday, you should have a great time! Wander out to Strawberry Gondola and play around over there....I love it out there and many people don't bother with it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thtat storm head to salt lake now looks legit.....


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

NOAA has 5+ feet by Friday night. Going to be an inbounds type weekend for sure :laugh: Should be a fun time though.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> NOAA has 5+ feet by Friday night. Going to be an inbounds type weekend for sure :laugh: Should be a fun time though.


Yep I have Friday and Monday off am riding all 4 days hopefully dawn to dusk, 5 feet should hopefully be enough to open Mille and Great Western all proper like.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Driving up from Vegas tomorrow night. Can't wait, I really think its gonna be worth the drive. Only thing I'm worried about is getting there while it's raging outside on Thursday night. Should be interesting...


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> If you have the flexibility and the 5:00 flight back here, I'd suggest riding on Sunday. It'll be silly and you can surely get four or five hours in and still make the flight. I've left the mtn at 2:30, driven to the airport, dropped-off the car, and made my flight (albeit still in my ski pants) but have also changed in the 7-11 Parking Lot at the base of the Canyons.
> 
> You'll have to play it by ear. If they get two-three feet of snow wednesday into thursday, there'll be a lot of things closed (including the roads and possibly the lodge) due to avy concerns. You may need to wait till Friday for the Bird, but who knows. When you go to Basin on Wednesday, you should have a great time! Wander out to Strawberry Gondola and play around over there....I love it out there and many people don't bother with it.


Update from Snowbasin Staff are very friendly person working the gondola has been putting my board inside. There are some bear spots but they are making snow. I think are flight is at 10:30 am. BTW where is thr night life at park city? We need a place to party.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

boardallday_ said:


> Update from Snowbasin Staff are very friendly person working the gondola has been putting my board inside. There are some bear spots but they are making snow. I think are flight is at 10:30 am. BTW where is thr night life at park city? We need a place to party.


bear spots?! that sounds kinda dangerous.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

philadendron said:


> Driving up from Vegas tomorrow night. Can't wait, I really think its gonna be worth the drive. Only thing I'm worried about is getting there while it's raging outside on Thursday night. Should be interesting...


I don't know if you have made the drive before, but there are tons of passes you go over. Everytime I seem to drive to Vegas it snows the whole way. I would expect snow about 50-75 miles north of St. George for the rest of the way in to SLC. Just take the roads nice and slow and it will be ok.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

I drive to Parowan several times a month and made the drive once last April. It was smooth but there weren't any storms. I will take it slow and safe.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

boardallday_ said:


> Update from Snowbasin Staff are very friendly person working the gondola has been putting my board inside. There are some bear spots but they are making snow. I think are flight is at 10:30 am. BTW where is thr night life at park city? We need a place to party.


Good God, Man...what are you doing in that gondola that is making you spell like that? As a teacher I want to backhand you!:laugh: Alas, I will refrain. There are a couple of good bars in SLC, downtown. Get to around W 300 S and W Temple and there are a bunch of bars in a 2-block radius. I've enjoyed Gracies a few times, as well as Junior's. 

However, if you want the party, hit Park City starting tomorrow. This weekend starts the Sundance Film Fest. It is a pretty entertaining time. Think big festival and crowded bars full of silly LA people. Then leave and go ride Bird, Basin, or Bright.

If you're not 21 then I can't offer you any help.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> crowded bars full of silly LA people.


open mouth insert gun


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

boardallday_ said:


> Update from Snowbasin Staff are very friendly person working the gondola has been putting my board inside. There are some bear spots but they are making snow. I think are flight is at 10:30 am. BTW where is thr night life at park city? We need a place to party.


Damn, how could you NOT extend your trip?

Talk about leaving at the worst possible time


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> Damn, how could you NOT extend your trip?
> 
> Talk about leaving at the worst possible time


Nah.....Free Refills Today, tomorrow, and Saturday? It'd be nice to catch another week of this, but leaving when he is.....he'll go with a big ducking smile!!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah well, resorts aren't getting as much as expected it seems...

Snowbird only got 14" on wednesday, and didn't get the 4-8 expected today. 

It was raining at Brighton this morning, then turned into a bluebird...

Oh well...it was still fun riding sierra cement :thumbsup:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Yeah well, resorts aren't getting as much as expected it seems...
> 
> Snowbird only got 14" on wednesday, and didn't get the 4-8 expected today.
> 
> ...


No idea man girlfriend was up there all day and she said it never stopped snowing , I'm gonna be up for first track tomorrow let me know if your around I'll be riding solo all day.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like Saturday is the big snow day. Sure hope so, i'm arriving there tonight!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> No idea man girlfriend was up there all day and she said it never stopped snowing , I'm gonna be up for first track tomorrow let me know if your around I'll be riding solo all day.


How was it? I had work today. They (bird) reported a mighty 3" - was that accurate?


These storms totally gave us the very lower end of what could have been. Park City got an incredible 5-10" - with snow levels rising up to 9,000' - PC is going to get destroyed and lot's of parts in CC's. 

16" at Brighton so far.............Very disappointing.

Looking back at the NWS makes me want to cry!

Wednesday: 10-16"
Wednesday Night: 16-22"
Thursday: 10-14"
Thursday Night 6-10"
Friday: 3-7"

PLEASE! PLEASE! Saturday - please just drop the mother load!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> How was it? I had work today. They (bird) reported a mighty 3" - was that accurate?
> 
> 
> These storms totally gave us the very lower end of what could have been. Park City got an incredible 5-10" - with snow levels rising up to 9,000' - PC is going to get destroyed and lot's of parts in CC's.
> ...


I know less than we expected but I rode Brighton today and it was 10x better than it was just a few days, had plenty of face shots under Crest and in Wren Hollow. Hopefully Sunday\Mondays storm comes through.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Is there supposed to be another storm next week?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Supposed to snow today, and a little monday. but the monday storm isn't looking as good and probably wont bring more than 3-6" then it dries out for a little while.



> Sunday afternoon through Monday morning should be another break before a colder but weaker system adds another 3-6″ of snow Monday /night. Tuesday could be a great powder day. After Tuesday the area will clear out with the storm track shifting north for at least three or four days. A good chance for ski areas to get the entire mountain open.
> 
> Looking way ahead, most of the fantasy charts are speculating that the first week of February could be relatively dry before a return to snowy weather during the second week of February. These fantasy forecasts are far from perfect but it’s fun to look at them nonetheless.


- www.wasatchsnowforecast.com


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Man this sucks I have to fly back home. Today is going to be a great day with that storm from last night.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Piggy backing on this thread. I'm headed out to LA for work twice next month and on one of the trips was going to try and tack on a flight to SLC. What I am likely going to be able to do is a later flight out of LA to SLC on a Thursday before flying back home to NYC on Sunday. 

What do you all think would be my best bet in terms of doing this a bit on the cheap since I'm solo. I am normally not this needy but with so many options I am having trouble figuring out where to begin. Do I just try and find the cheapest lodging in SLC, rent a car and pick out a few spots to hit? Try and stay at a mountain, cut out car and plan on a return trip to see more? And for both options any suggestions?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Boo for thread-jacking.....but I'll answer. You'll ride Friday, saturday and maybe sunday? (There are often later flights out of SLC). I'd fly-in, rent a car, and hit solitude or brighton and snowbird. They're all in the general vicinity...share a ridge....and are easy to get to from SLC or the airport (40 mins to airport.)

Get a cheap room somewhere in town.....i've heard good things about the Super 8, I think, in Sandy, UT. Get Lift Tix at the lifthouse at the base of the canyons in Cottonwood Heights, and have a blast. 

Again..good snow, close proximity and perfect snowboarding experience....Do Brighton or Solitude and do Snowbird.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Boo for thread-jacking.....but I'll answer. You'll ride Friday, saturday and maybe sunday? (There are often later flights out of SLC). I'd fly-in, rent a car, and hit solitude or brighton and snowbird. They're all in the general vicinity...share a ridge....and are easy to get to from SLC or the airport (40 mins to airport.)
> 
> Get a cheap room somewhere in town.....i've heard good things about the Super 8, I think, in Sandy, UT. Get Lift Tix at the lifthouse at the base of the canyons in Cottonwood Heights, and have a blast.
> 
> Again..good snow, close proximity and perfect snowboarding experience....Do Brighton or Solitude and do Snowbird.


Ditto Good advice/\


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome.. thanks both


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I got back on Tuesday from Utah. Great trip!

Saturday - Solitude - snowing so hard i could barely see It snowed like 24" that day. snow on the soft/wet site of powder, but still a ton of fun. I was surfing all day.

Sunday - Snowbird - bright sunny day. unfortunately there was very high avalanche danger and they didn't open until about 1pm. quite a cluster fuck but i still got 4 good runs in on the right side of the mountain.

Monday - Snowbird - cloudy, but clear day. snowed a few inches the night before. rode from open to close, mostly on the left side of the mountain. Great runs, great snow. Everything was clicking, best day for sure.

This was my first time out west and man, i can't wait to go back!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

TXBDan said:


> I got back on Tuesday from Utah. Great trip!
> 
> Saturday - Solitude - snowing so hard i could barely see It snowed like 24" that day. snow on the soft/wet site of powder, but still a ton of fun. I was surfing all day.
> 
> ...


Awesome man glad you had fun, I rode Friday, Sunday and Monday myself.

Get up to Ogden next time you come out if you do Utah Powder Mountain will blow your mind


----------

